# *Update* SAS Mobile Android, iOS coming soon



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

*We were unable to get iPhone/Android apps fixed, so they are no longer available*

We are looking into _eventually_ having another free alternative, either Tapatalk or ForumRunner. Both charge quite a bit of money to us, so that we can in turn make it free to you guys as our own SAS Mobile app ("whitelabel").

In the meantime, there are two options:
1) You can visit http://m.socialanxietysupport.com/
2) You can download the Tapatalk app for iPhone ($2.99), iPad ($4.99), Android ($2.99) or Blackberry ($?). Click the icon for your device on their homepage.

Once you load the app, search for Social Anxiety Support, and it won't have the colors of SAS, but you'll probably find the app to work better. We're not being compensated for the sale of this app and don't see it as a long term solution, but I wanted to offer it as an option (it's actually been an option for a while, just not advertised).

I will post a reply to this thread with updates, so you can subscribe to this thread if you would like to be updated when things change.

Thanks!
Drew

----

The Android version of the SAS Mobile app has been updated and you should be able to get it from the Google Play/Android Market. It'll be updated on Amazon's Android store as well soon.

I submitted the iOS app to Apple and hopefully it will be approved sometime this week! I will post a new announcement when the update is released.

For those of you who haven't used the apps before, they are *free* and have *no ads* in them.

_For free, download the Android app or the iPhone/iPad (iOS) App_ (not available at this time, see above)

*Write us a honest review!* What's working well, what's not/buggy and what big things are missing (e.g. chat)! We love feedback and hopefully someday will be writing our own apps entirely for SAS!

Thanks,
Drew


----------

